# Looking to buy a new camera - Need advice



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2017)

I would like to replace my 10 yr. old digital camera which I have never liked. I want to take photos of my grandsons and nature. I cannot afford to spend a lot of money. 

The camera should be small enough to carry in my purse.

Any suggestions? I don't even know where to start looking.

Thanks.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2017)

There are so many choices that it's difficult where to start.

There are plenty that will fit in your purse.

If all you are doing is taking snapshots and not requiring enlargements, just go by whatever your budget will allow and get one on sale.

They are all basically the same thing if you don't need telephoto lenses, etc.

Do you have a large chain drug store in your area?  They usually carry a stock of cameras for the average user.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Oct 24, 2017)

What Camper6 said is good advice. I prefer Sony cameras because their written instructions are pretty straight forward. Since you have a computer, download your photos to photo software like Google Photos then you can edit them as you see fit. Then download them to a thumb drive, take them to WalMart 1 Hour photo and have them printed out. You could skip the computer download and take your Memory Stick or other removable drive directly to WalMart and edit or enlarge on their machine.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2017)

One thing I forgot to mention.

If you have a cell phone, the camera is built in.  For snapshots, that's all you need.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, Camper and Timetvlr ~ I have problems trying to take photos with my cell phone. They are usually blurred. I want a regular camera. I will go to Target and look at some cameras.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2017)

I've had this one for several years, fits in the pocket of my tee-shirt, and is good enough for my needs, there may be an updated model available now.  https://www.amazon.com/Nikon-COOLPIX-Digital-Camera-1080p/dp/B00ECGX9NS?th=1

Some of my album pics taken with it.  https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?albumid=143


----------



## Steve LS (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm a a serious armature photographer with quite a few cameras.
Most current smartphones do a great job and provide all kinds of add on's for whatever you may need.
Maybe you already have the camera you need, or maybe a phone upgrade will get you there.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 25, 2017)

The explanation given was that the cell phone pictures were blurry. Usually caused by a slow shutter speed.  My digital camera is a Fuji hand me down. It serves the purpose. I take out the card and insert it into my desktop for downloading to this forum.  There is a learning curve with everything. Just need to hang in there. I'm pretty sure any of the digital cameras available will work out for ordinary snapshots.


----------



## IKE (Oct 25, 2017)

I haven't taken a picture since the early 90's but I've got a couple nice auto focus / point & shoot compact 35mm cameras around here some place if I ever decide to do so.

Anyway, I have no desire to learn how to take digital pictures and load them into my computer but I had a brand new digital camera given to me a few years ago by a vendor, back when I was still working, that I've never opened and that I'll never use and it's just sitting here collecting dust.


I haven't bothered to Google it but I'll assume that it's probably a entry level camera.....the camera is a "Insignia model NS-DSC1112SL" with the below features according to the box;

1. Video with audio capture and playback.
2. Face detection and tracking.
3. 32MB internal flash memory.
4. Supports SD cards up to 4GB.
5. Supports SDHC cards up to 32GB.
6. LCD display.
7. 12 megapixels.

I'd like to see someone get some use out of it so if anybody here on SF wants it for themselves or maybe for a Christmas gift to a grandchild etc. I'll send it to them 'free of charge' in the U.S.A.

If interested just send me a PM and we'll go from there.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 25, 2017)

I've got a small Kodak digital camera and a nice Sony camcorder....both of which take excellent pictures, and are easy to transfer to the computer.  I don't care for cell phone pictures/videos, as they seem to just have a small vertical "slice" of the image, with the left and right sides blocked out, or blurred.  I take lots of pictures/videos of the kids/grandkids/great grandkids, and transfer them to DVD...which should last for decades and give the family a bit of history.  I still have my old film camera, and ancient shoulder mounted camcorder, and they sufficed nicely to begin this recorded family history.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks, again, everyone. Ike ~ I can't find a camera with that number anywhere online. But thanks for the offer. 

I can't afford a more expensive cell phone at this time, so using one is not an option. I was an active photographer with a Nikon SLR film camera before digital cameras became popular. Have never had luck with the digital cameras I own -- one a very old hand-me-down Olympus and the other a 10 year old Olympus that I bought new.

I think I'll look at the Nikon COOLPIX that Seabreeze recommended.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 26, 2017)

IKE said:


> I haven't taken a picture since the early 90's but I've got a couple nice auto focus / point & shoot compact 35mm cameras around here some place if I ever decide to do so.
> 
> Anyway, I have no desire to learn how to take digital pictures and load them into my computer but I had a brand new digital camera given to me a few years ago by a vendor, back when I was still working, that I've never opened and that I'll never use and it's just sitting here collecting dust.
> 
> ...



You should give it a try.  Those SD cards? They store the pictures.  It's so simple to take the SD card out and go to a pharmacy or a place like Walmart to print out any of the picture.  I just had some done.  Only 19 cents a picture and they are done while you wait.

You can also insert the SD card into a slot on a desktop computer and it automatically recognizes it and lets you do whatever you want with the pictures stored on the SD card.  

I was a photographer in the good old days and had my own darkroom.  Digital is so much simpler and much less expensive.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 26, 2017)

RubyK said:


> Thanks, again, everyone. Ike ~ I can't find a camera with that number anywhere online. But thanks for the offer.
> 
> I can't afford a more expensive cell phone at this time, so using one is not an option. I was an active photographer with a Nikon SLR film camera before digital cameras became popular. Have never had luck with the digital cameras I own -- one a very old hand-me-down Olympus and the other a 10 year old Olympus that I bought new.
> 
> I think I'll look at the Nikon COOLPIX that Seabreeze recommended.



Whatever you get it will work out for you.  Trust me.  The learning curve isn't that hard.  You will love your new digital camera no matter what make or model you get and you will wish you got it sooner.


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2017)

I was just in Nashville and took 421 pictures and didn't even begin to fill the 16 Gig card. I have an inexpensive Nikon Coolpix with a 16 MP lens. It shoots really good pictures for not being professional grade. I think I paid about $225.00 for it on Amazon.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 30, 2017)

I ordered the COOLPIX  from Amazon that Seabreeze recommended. Thanks, again, to everyone for their camera advice. I'll let you know how I do with my new camera. It should be delivered in a couple of days.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 30, 2017)

Take a picture in front of a mirror and show us your new camera.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2017)

My camera is really old it's a fuji finepix bridge camera s5700 which I've had for years ...but it's super easy camera to use and it has what most cameras don't have these days unless you pay hundreds  sometimes even a couple of thousands for...  and that is a viewfinder... most small digital cameras these days rely solely on the back screen which is fairly useless if you're taking pics in the sun... You can still pick one up for a few dollars...second hand..they take a large SD car and they use AA batteries rather than expensive Lion batteries which only give you a limited amount of pictures before they need .

recharging..

It also has a really excellent video facility on it... 

I am an avid amateur photographer, it's my hobby so this camera is used most days,. I've had it for years, and taken upwards of 60,000 photos on it..as well as many videos.. 


Here's an example of photos that are taken from my fuji finepix 


Outdoors












Indoors...








I also use my Iphone to take picture too...and they are great but again no viewfinder, so it;s difficult to focus on something with any great  accuracy...just point and shoot with it..


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 30, 2017)

That's what I have. A hand me down Fiji Finepix. All the pictures I post here are downloaded from the card. This camera is old. It's an XD card not an SD card and it fits right into the slot on my desktop computer.  As soon as I plug it in the program comes up giving me options. I copy to the desktop edit it for size and upload it. Can't get any simpler.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2017)

Mine has a 32GB  SD card  it holds mega loads of pictures, and the batteries last for ages..I carry another set of 4 in my bag in case I'm in the middle of a mountain or a forest when they do eventually run out...but as you say... it couldn't be simpler to download pictures to the Computer ..I use a card reader..but I could plug it straight into my Mac 

I bought the camera brand new years ago...and only now am I looking to upgrade... but I want something that does as good a job or better ..but doesn't cost thousands of pounds, and that's proving difficult to find


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 30, 2017)

The only thing I would like to have is a telephoto lens for wildlife pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2017)

I intend to get one with the next camera I buy....


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 30, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I intend to get one with the next camera I buy....



Built in or separate?  With a high powered one I understand you might need a tripod..

Just wondering as well. Can you take night photos with your camera.

With my old film camera I could do time exposures.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2017)

Love the wood duck photo Holly, nice shot!


----------

